# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Descriptive Title that explains your problem.

## Speshul

I noticed that every New Thread page has the same description for the Title.  I am not sure if this is linked or can be modified independently between forum sections, but I can see how it might be a little misleading on the Introductions section to see;


"Please do not post questions here. This is an INTRODUCTIONS forum only.

*Title: Descriptive Title that explains your problem*."

Just a thought  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Im not sure if I understand you correctly here?

I just checked and it is ONLY the INTRO forum that has that above the "Title: Descriptive Title that explains your problem."  And it says that for that very reason - do not post questions there, it is for introducing yourself only.

We have all sorts of other forums for posting questions on, users need to pick 1 of those to post their questions on  :Smilie: 
Hope that answers your question?

----------


## arlu1201

Ford, 

Actually the OP is saying that why should the text "Descriptive title that explains your problem" be present in the Intro forum when we are not allowing problems to be pasted there.

Good point.  We can get it removed.

----------


## Speshul

Just thought I'd bump this one, because

noqs.PNG
and
nope.PNG

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

